# New CNC machine pre-purchase opinions please



## CopperTree

I've been looking for a CNC router for over a year now, new and used, big and small, etc and have a deal pending on this machine:

https://canadianwoodworker.com/webstore/wecs.php?store=wood&action=display&target=CWI-CNC4896B-HDX

A review of a similar machine:

http://thewoodworkersnews.com/2016/01/reviewed-cwi-basic-4-8-cnc-router/

Due diligence is forcing me to reach out to a few more resources (you folks) to gather some opinions on the parts, pieces, and feature set of this unit.

I understand that it always depends on what it will be used for but I'm pretty confident in saying "everything". My immediate use is to augment my renovation business with work on cabinets, doors, mantles, floor inlays, mouldings, and other custom features. My hobby use will likely include everything from drag knife cutting of leather and gasket material to exotic wood carving to large format 3D sign making. It will be part of a fairly diverse wood shop that is used in most of our renovation projects.

Thanks, I appreciate your time and comments.


----------



## Ger21

Looks like your typical chinese import, with quality components and a bit higher quality than most?

Is the $28500 price in Canadian dollars, or US?


----------



## CopperTree

It is assembled in China with the specifications of the Canadian company that brands them. This factory assembles machines for several common brands in NA and Europe. The price is in CDN$ With the current US exchange it's not logical for me to buy anything manufactured there at the moment, have run the numbers on everything from CNCRouterParts machines to ShopBot to AXYZ.

I had a chance to watch one in action locally recently and they are a big, heavy, smooth machine. 3000 lbs all in. 1" cast aluminum gantry and hardened helical rack and pinion parts keep all that weight controlled nicely. Not quite a mass production machine but a pretty capable hobby and wood shop machine I'm thinking.


----------



## Ger21

Even with the current exchange rate, you could build a CNC router parts machine for probably around $10K Canadian. But it would be a lot less machine than that one.

Depending on how you plan on using, I wouldn't count on making your $30K back all that soon.


----------



## CopperTree

I have the quotes in hand and a CNCRouterParts machine decked out is over $15K CDN by the time I get it here and you're right, it's a lot less machine but still fairly capable.

By my math, $500-$600 profit per month in products or productivity pays for the $30K in 5 years or so and I'm ok with that. We build a couple dozen cabinets a month for our projects as well as some time consuming floor inlays and custom work. Increased productivity and repeatability are big benefits from a decent machine in the shop. Still hard to pull the trigger on a pricey machine when there are so many options out there.

I appreciate the feedback, I'm hoping to buy the right one the first time around as I try to with all my tools and equipment.


----------



## Ger21

Does that come with a vacuum pump, or just the plumbing? You really want a vacuum table to make cabinet parts efficiently.

You also need good software, which can be expensive.


----------



## CopperTree

Vacuum pump ready with all plumbing complete. A vacuum pump can run $2200 to $10K pretty easy, each with their own pros and cons. I've seen some pretty simple shop vac driven vac tables that are quite effective. Seems like there are some innovative DIY approaches to vac tables that are ahead of many of the manufacturers. I'd likely add a small vac pump at some time but not a huge one due to the power requirements.

Software is chosen and discounted with the purchase of the machine, V-Carve PRO Deluxe with a known price to move to Aspire down the road.


----------



## Ger21

> I've seen some pretty simple shop vac driven vac tables that are quite effective. Seems like there are some innovative DIY approaches to vac tables that are ahead of many of the manufacturers.


Shop vac and DIY tables can work OK, but do not compare to a $10,000 Becker pump. Not even close.
Cheap solutions are loud, run hot, and have about 1/3 the holding power of a good high end pump. But they are 1/10 the price, and don't need 3 phase power.

You'll want some type of cabinet software to automate the cabinet process. Drawing all your parts in V Carve Pro will get old very quickly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Congratulations on this endevour. I made the step 2 years ago and I don't look back. I use and recommend Laguna - great machine, but most importantly great customer service. I do not know if this company has great customer support but put that on you list to check out. If you can't get the machine to work or are having some questions you will need available customer service.


----------



## CopperTree

Understood, the 3 phase power is a issue at my current shop hence the research in to the alternatives. Becker does have a few single phase pumps and one is being installed on a similar local machine shortly that I will look in to. Tabs can get you by with cabinets but adds time to the process.

Mosaic is a decent software addition if I find myself doing a lot of cabinets but I'm not sure I will be, the kitchen business is quite saturated where I am. Kitchen cabinet refacing and vanities however, are
not.

The company I'm looking at was once Canada's largest Laguna dealer but dropped them during a phase of less than great support. These machines are made right beside the Laguna machines but were specified differently by CW based on issues they felt they could resolve from some of their Laguna sales. The Laguna machines were what got me started on this endeavour…
Their in house support team is local or one time zone away and have been great so far. Some very good words heard from other local owners as well, I visited as many as I could arrange in person.

Thanks again folks, I appreciate the conversation, helps a lot.


----------



## CopperTree

Well we set the new machine in the shop today with a crane truck and now begins the process of setting it all up. It's a beast, almost 3000 lbs. I managed to find a new Becker KVT 3.140 vacuum pump to add to the vacuum ready machine, looking forward to having that option right from the start. Some great quality parts on this machine and haven't noticed and issues with the build quality at all. One fitting on the pneumatic locator pins is missing but not a big deal to fix. Can't wait to start cutting!!


----------



## Ger21

Congratulations. Now the journey begins….


----------



## Pete123

I have Busellato easy jet 5.12 for over 2 months and it's been a rollercoaster since day 1. On the second day of installation unpleasant accident happened, I was attacked by Scm/Busellato tech, but I didn't press charges. Easy-jet came with one part broken- they call it muffler- and 2 months after I received 4 or more packages with spare parts but there is no-one good! Today I called about problem with post processor and tech Benjamin from SCM/BUSELLATO hang up on me accusing me of using illegal copy of Alphacam. I was train in Europe where I bought alphacam. They are telling me that they will not help me because they don't have alphacam license in their data base in here. 
SCM GROUP, BUSELLATO YOU SHOULD TAKE CARE OF YOUR PRODUCTS AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT THE OTHER'S PRODUCTS. IF YOU DIDN'T SELL IT IT DOESN'T MEAN THAT YOU CAN ACCUSE ANYONE FOR HAVING ILLEGAL COPY! YOU SOLD ME EASY JET AND POST PROCESSOR SO GET BACK TO WORK ON THOSE PRODUCTS!
I'm thinking of returning the machine very seriously. 
This is real service from Scm, Buselato and I didn't signed for that. BE AWARE!


----------

